# Soliton Jr. Switching Frequency?



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Peter

Performance setting = 8KHz
Quiet setting = 14 KHz

The difference of control over the motor will be imperceptible, but more switching = more lost, so the soliton will run warmer at 14 KHz.
Plug your laptop and watch temperature if you don't running water cooling on the Jr.


----------



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

OK, thanks. I'm not yet running a cooling system for the solution so I'll learn to live with the sound... at least till I have a cooling system in place. Hopefully that will be next week sometime.

Pete


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

PeterH said:


> OK, thanks. I'm not yet running a cooling system for the solution so I'll learn to live with the sound... at least till I have a cooling system in place. Hopefully that will be next week sometime.
> 
> Pete


Let us know how well switching to quiet mode works for you. I switched to quiet mode after a couple of days of driving which definately improved the sound but I can still hear an audible "singing" when I push on the throttle. I'm thinking in my application it's related to the fact that my motor is solid mounted to the frame (mistake) but maybe it's also related to the amount of sound insulation in the geo trackers.


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

PeterH said:


> ...
> My Kostov motor is making its own whining sound which is much louder than I expected it to be. ...


My Kostov motor sings as well. I have to run the controller in ‘Quiet mode’. Otherwise it will turn heads at 500 feet…


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

mine doesn't sing in either mode. I hear louder tranny whine especially in 4 low.


----------



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm fairly sure my sounds are coming from the motor and the Soliton. If I just coast for a while and let the motor spin down, everything is nice and quiet... almost too quiet because I hear every little rock hitting the the new paint! 

Since I'm the only driver so far, I don't know how far away you can hear my EV but I need to run a test with my wife listening. She can hear a worm fart at 200 yards... I can't even mutter under my breath and get away with it... so she will gladly tell me how much noise I'm making!

Parts for the cooling system should be here Friday! 

Pete


----------



## m38mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I've been running my Soliton Jr for many months now on "performance" mode (8 mh) with the liquid cooling. I get a slight high pitched whine out of it when I'm accelerating, but I don't notice it when I'm cruising at speed. My WarP11 is silent at all speeds, at least that's how it sounds to me inside Electro-Willys. The tires and transmission and wind noises are the only sounds I'm picking up.


----------

